

Income Inequality Near You - danso
http://www.propublica.org/article/income-inequality-near-you

======
refurb
Before anyone gets too upset with these numbers, you should go and read about
the limitations of using Gini coefficients to describe income inequality. It
doesn't tell you what you think it does.

